

Looking for a front-end guy for a startup project. - ryhanson

I am a developer who is working with a designer and we are looking for a front-end guy to join us.<p>The designer already has most of the project done in photoshop and I already have the database made. So we need someone that can take the PSD's and build them into a front end.<p>We already have an Amazon EC2 server setup with a LAMP stack. Our back-end framework is Laravel.<p>It is up to the front-end guy to choose what framework he wants to use on his end.<p>The project has had some interest from quite a few people! We have a great domain and are ready to build this quickly and get it out there!<p>We have beta access to Sqwiggle (http://sqwiggle.com), so working together remotely is great! We don't mind what state you are from, as long as you are willing to get online and work with us. We both have client work that we do during the weekend, but nights and weekends we are committed to this project. We obviously hope to build this into something that we can put all of our time into.<p>If this sounds like something you are interested in, contact me on Skype: ryHanson72<p>Thanks!
======
saiko-chriskun
I think most people will want more info on the project. How else will they
know if they're interested or not?

~~~
ryhanson
Because they can ask me what the project is about on Skype. Then my partner
and I can both explain it and visually show them. Its not like we are trying
to hide what we are doing or anything.

~~~
smartwater
I imagine anyone worth bringing on is busy working on their own stuff. It's in
your best interest to explain your project. Most people will see your post and
not contact you. They won't contact you, and you won't get the opportunity to
show or say anything.

~~~
ryhanson
I think your prediction was wrong. I had plenty of people contact me.
Definitely some that are worth bringing on and are excited to work on the
project.

------
thisisdallas
Hey I don't have access to Skype right now but I would love to join if you
haven't found someone. If you want to send me some more details/open up a
discussion you can find my email address in my profile.

------
sinak
Upvoted for mention of Sqwiggle.

~~~
ryhanson
Sqwiggle is awesome!

